# Lost my job today.. :(



## xbrute650x (Feb 10, 2011)

Well went to work this morning and my boss was in a bad mood and apparently I pushed him a lil too far and he started cussing me and finally I asked him what got his panties in a wad and that pushed him over the edge. He told me to pack my tools, and get in the truck and go.... I'm not too worried about it, but I'm probably going to have to sell one of the toys.. The 300 is staying and my gf wants me to get rid of the commander, but I'm tryin to talk her out of it, I now have to decide on whether to sell my golf cart, 08 dirt bike or my backup truck, lol yea k know backup truck but I have a f-150 on 33's and in today's economy a truck that gets good gas mileage like the s-10 is a good thing to have. And my last choice to sell is my f-150 I mentioned earlier, but we gotta pay bills and my gf is pregnant and we r getting married soon, so we got a lot going on at once. What y guys think I should do? I am probably going Monday or Tuesday to try to find a new job, hopefully I will and get to keep all my toys..


----------



## BBadBoy (May 22, 2011)

sorry to hear that man, hope you can find somethin soon
i say give it a few days before you start sellin toys


----------



## The Kid (May 26, 2011)

yea give it a few days


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

I never would have started cussing you in the first place. I would have fired you on the spot way before that. I have zero tolerance for insubordination.


----------



## BIGBRUTE00 (Oct 27, 2010)

You live in LA, go work offshore. Plenty of jobs and good pay.


----------



## xbrute650x (Feb 10, 2011)

The thing is, I didn't even do anything to be fired over, we were talking about a 300 we had in the back of the shop that didn't run and the guy just came back to get it after leaving it for almost 4 months and the guy wanted to know why it wasn't running, and in the first place it was my bosses job to fix that one, because I specialize in motors and I rebuild front and rear diffs, well I rebuilt the rear end for him, and my boss didn't clean the carb, put front axles in it or fix the keyswitch like the guy wanted it, because he was tired of going to get new keys because his keys kept disappearing and the guy asked my boss why he didn't do all that and he said it was my job, and I told him I did my part, ad that i never rebuild carbs, put axles in or fix keyswitches, unless I'm the only one there that knows how to do it that day (which is almost never) and he got mad and started cussing me and after a while he fired me...


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Call him on Monday first thing and aPologize. Even if it ain't your fault just do it &'you'll be he bigger man whether he hires you back or not.


----------



## Coolwizard (Feb 28, 2009)

Polaris425 said:


> Call him on Monday first thing and aPologize. Even if it ain't your fault just do it &'you'll be he bigger man whether he hires you back or not.


I agree ...and keep your cool no matter how he responds.


----------



## Roboquad (Sep 8, 2009)

I was going to say the same thing. Tell home no matter the outcome, you want to keep things on good terms. You need him either way.


----------



## xbrute650x (Feb 10, 2011)

I did that last night after I made this thread, we talked for about an hour and a half and he is having family problems and he is having a lot of stress and he is thinking about closing the business down for a lil while until stuff starts getting back to normal


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Well that explains a bit then. Why he flew off the hook maybe.


----------



## xbrute650x (Feb 10, 2011)

Well we talked some more and he is closing the business for a little while and he said as soon as he opens bac up I can have my job back, but in the meantime I gotta find a job until he opens back up


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

Sorry to hear


----------



## Stogi (Feb 24, 2010)

Hit the pavement. There's still plenty of jobs for those who are willing to work. Leave all your options open, including a new career path. There's always a new door opening in front of you when one closes behind you.


----------



## xbrute650x (Feb 10, 2011)

Just got off the phone with one of my buddies and his boss says they need help..he owns a transmission business in Shreveport, and he wants me to come Monday so we can talk in person


----------



## BBadBoy (May 22, 2011)

good luck with the interview, you sure he wants you to come on memorial day?


----------



## xbrute650x (Feb 10, 2011)

Ha yea he is leaving out to Hawaii Tuesday so he said asap, but not Sunday, bc he is a christian man, and goes to church on sundays


----------



## K a w a s a k i 360 (Apr 14, 2011)

there u go... good luck


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

A little attitude goes a long way, good or bad.


----------



## xbrute650x (Feb 10, 2011)

GOT THE JOB!!! probably not going to be getting on as much anymore, because this job has me working about 5 hours more a week


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

good deal on the new job


----------



## brute for mud (Jul 15, 2010)

personal problems will make most anyone act different congrats on the job


----------



## BBadBoy (May 22, 2011)

grats on the new job, hope it works out for you


----------

